# Hello from Boston



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome. Lower Allston right here. Where do you usually ride in New England?


----------



## akcom (Sep 1, 2018)

kriegs13 said:


> Welcome. Lower Allston right here. Where do you usually ride in New England?


Hey neighbor! Last year I mostly rode Loon, Sugarloaf, and Wachusett (easy to hit night skiing after work). That was with the max pass though. This year I got the peak pass so I'll probably stick mostly to Mt Snow, Crotched, with maybe a trip or two to sugarloaf every so often. What about you?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey man, welcome to the forum. 

I saw you said you have a nitro t1. I just ordered that board to add to my rossignol one mag. Not trying to change your thread topic but what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

akcom said:


> Hey neighbor! Last year I mostly rode Loon, Sugarloaf, and Wachusett (easy to hit night skiing after work). That was with the max pass though. This year I got the peak pass so I'll probably stick mostly to Mt Snow, Crotched, with maybe a trip or two to sugarloaf every so often. What about you?


similar boat. I had wa wa silver with the Max add on last year. Would have done it again in a heartbeat if it were available. Really I'd probably get any combo pass with Wa wa involved. Its not the greatest place but its an hour away which allows for easy access. I think probably 25/45 of my days last year were wa wa. Thought about the peak pass but I'm trying to save money and move. Probably just going to get a silver wa wa again and do a la carte for anywhere else i go. 

Either way, lets ride some time!


----------



## akcom (Sep 1, 2018)

kriegs13 said:


> similar boat. I had wa wa silver with the Max add on last year. Would have done it again in a heartbeat if it were available. Really I'd probably get any combo pass with Wa wa involved. Its not the greatest place but its an hour away which allows for easy access. I think probably 25/45 of my days last year were wa wa. Thought about the peak pass but I'm trying to save money and move. Probably just going to get a silver wa wa again and do a la carte for anywhere else i go.
> 
> Either way, lets ride some time!


Yeah I did the exact same thing. silver wachusett + max pass last year was absolutely perfect. It's a damn shame - the MAX pass was awesome for east coast riders and nothing has replaced it with Wachusett. The peak pass was so cheap, I honestly might just get the wachusett pass too.



basser said:


> Hey man, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I saw you said you have a nitro t1. I just ordered that board to add to my rossignol one mag. Not trying to change your thread topic but what are your thoughts on it?


I wish I could tell you more, but I didn't buy it until end of season (got it for a steal). I haven't had a chance to ride it, just using it in the backyard on the balance bar and practicing presses.


----------



## Miseladin (Aug 31, 2018)

hi friend!


----------

